# Sicherung für Spannungswandler



## MeisterLampe81 (23 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muß in einer Anlage einen Spannungswandler 600/100V (6VA) einbauen. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie ich diesen Absichern soll??

Primär wollte ich C2A LS Schalter nehmen, aber sekundär??

Bei 6VA und 100V komme ich auf 0,06A. Kann ich eine 20mm Glassicherung nehmen??


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Juli 2012)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Bei 6VA und 100V komme ich auf 0,06A. Kann ich eine 20mm Glassicherung nehmen??



Was würde denn dagegen sprechen?
Sorry, irgendwie verstehe ich die Frage nicht so recht.
ist das ein Messwandler?
Die werden normalerweise nicht abgesichert, ausnahmen wie Ex u.s.w. mal aussen vor gelassen.
Also sag mal an, um was es hier eigentlich geht,
dann kann dir vielleicht auch geholfen werden.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

auch ein Blick in die Anleitung könnte helfen 


MfG


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 Juli 2012)

Mein Spannungswandler ist ein MBS Typ: MBZV 6 600 / 100V 6VA Kl.1

http://www.mbs-ag.com/de/pages/Produktprogramm/index.php?IdTreeGroup=44&IdProduct=15026&navid=1



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Die werden normalerweise nicht abgesichert..



Wenn ich in der Schule aufgepasst habe, dann dürfen Stromwandler sekundär nicht abgesichert werden, Spannungswandler müssen allerdings sekundär abgesichert werden.

Die 0,06A kommen mir nur irgendwie komisch vor, obwohl es ja rechnerisch passt. Hab letztens einen 10kV/100V (15VA) Wandler mit einer 2A Sicherung sekundär gesehen. Vielleicht war der aber auch zu hoch..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## MSB (26 Juli 2012)

Also Fakt ist auf jeden Fall das Spannungswandler laut VDE0100-557 sekundär auf jeden Fall gegen Kurzschluss gesichert werden müssen.
Da sich MBS aber bezüglich dieser Absicherung in den Datenblättern nicht äußert wirst du da wohl anrufen müssen,
wie und womit du dieser normativen Forderung nachkommen kannst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Monsignore (29 Juli 2012)

Wir verwenden bei uns in der Firma meistens 3.15 A Glasrohrsicherungen zur Absicherung der Wandler.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## knabi (30 Juli 2012)

Stichwort: Spannungswandler-Schutzschalter, z.B.: https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...nguage=de&regionUrl=/#topAnch&activetab=order&


Gruß

Holger


----------

